# Shastars



## navroopsingh (Jan 16, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a shop from where I could browse and buy kirpan's ranging from the size of 6 inch's to 3 feet?

What type of Sri Sahib would you recommend for wearing occasionally but no use as in gatka?

I was also thinking about getting a victorinox kirpan. you know the swiss army one? But I don't know if i should so i thought i should get more opinions....Im confusing myself! :{-


----------

